# Terry Squires, MV Port Nicholson



## universalexports1971 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello, I recently lost my father Terry Squires, from Luton Beds, who sailed with Port Line until the late 60's. I don't know the exact timings but most of my knowledge and his surviving written correspondance relates to this vessel. I have recently joined the Vintage Port site and am keen to hear from anyone who may have sailed with Terry. I'm also trying to gather any available images of MV Port Nicholson. Thanks for reading and kind regards, Nigel Squires


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

A warm welcome aboard from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------

